# Overheating Acer 4755g



## Chapelle (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi everybody! I have a situation that needs addressing - here's the situation in a nutshell:

I am A, my friend is B.

Both A and B bought an Acer 4755g last December 2011.

Both their 4755g's have the same specs:

Intel Core i5-2430m
2 GB DDR3 RAM
2 GB Nvidia GeForce GT 540m
750 GB HDD


Around mid January, A bought a cooler for his laptop and uses it regularly, taking care not to let his laptop get hot because his previous one died from overheating too many times. Therefore, he uses it only in his computer table he even put a keyboard cover on it and dusts the cooler regularly.

B, however, did not buy a cooler, and uses his laptop everywhere - his lap with pants on, the floor, etc.


However, at about late May 2012, A's laptop started showing signs of throttling. Downloading a GPU meter and ThrottleStop showed that it did throttle in games - when from December 2011 to early May 2012 it had been working fine. A even bought a 2 GB RAM upgrade for his laptop, yet the problem only got worse.


Here's a temperature comparison.


A's Laptop as of September 2012:

Idle CPU Temperature: 60 C
Regular CPU Operation Temperature: 65-70 C
Gaming Temperature: 80 C
Intensive Gaming Temperature - Darksiders 2: 90+ C

Throttles from regular gaming, even when used with cooler (Low CFM of 30 through)

Using ThrottleStop to keep the CPU multiplier at a low value of 12x only delays the inevitable rise to mid 90 C, climbing to 95, after which it reaches 97, then shuts itself down to avoid reaching 100 C. 

On the other hand:



B's Laptop as of September 2012:

Idle CPU Temperature: 40-45 C
Regular CPU Operation Temperature: 50-55 C
Gaming Temperature: 60 C
Intensive Gaming Temperature: Darksiders 2: 70-75 C

Almost never throttles, even without using a cooler.





Can anybody analyze this and let me know how my laptop, which I have been taking care of with a cooler, dusting often and using only on flat table surfaces for fear of it dying like my previous laptop did, is CONTINUOUSLY CLIMBING to 90+C in ANY GAMING OR GPU INTENSIVE SITUATION, while my friend's laptop, which my friend doesn't use with a cooler, doesn't really dust often and uses even on dirty floors, is WORKING PERFECTLY FINE, LIKE MINE DID BEFORE LATE MAY 2012?

Someone enlighten me  I don't get how this is possible and I'm getting tired of it...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Could be a couple of things.

Could be a simple as needing to have the thermal paste cleaned and re-applied.

Could be dust trapped inside the fan or the fan is not functioning properly?

You may want to contact ACER as it should still be under warranty.

Are you still using the keyboard cover? Does the temp change if removed?


----------



## Chapelle (Mar 17, 2009)

The fan works well - as for thermal paste, I currently do not know where to buy it in my area or how to open a 4755g to apply it...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you down grade this laptop Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 4755G as all drivers listed are for win 7 64 bit


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Chapelle said:


> The fan works well - as for thermal paste, I currently do not know where to buy it in my area or how to open a 4755g to apply it...


This would be something that the warranty should be used for.


----------



## VektaFrenzy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello,

Sorry for bumping up this thread again.

I had the same trouble when my Acer 4755G's laptop gets overheating whenever I play the games more than 15 minutes.

My laptop's specification is same as the thread starter mentioned above. I did what this post below saying:



makinu1der2 said:


> Could be a couple of things.
> 
> Could be a simple as needing to have the thermal paste cleaned and re-applied.
> 
> ...


I blew my laptop's vent and got lots of dusts fell off and now I can feel with my hand that the fan blows very well through its side vent.

I also replaced my rubber keyboard cover to the plastic one and the temperature lower rapidly if it is idle from 60 C to 40 C.

From my investigation, using laptop cooler (external fan) would be sipping the dust around below the laptop cooler and blow the dust into the laptop through the bottom vent, the worst that the internal fan inside the laptop receives the dust but could not be able to blow the dust out through the side vent and would be trapped at the edge of the side vent and indeed, it would be the obstacle for the internal fan to throw the heat out of the laptop.

Now my laptop works very well, thanks a lot for your suggestion, makinu1der2.


----------



## Chapelle (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm sorry for the late bump, something came up around the time I posted this forum and I kinda forgot about it.

Anyways, I've finally had my thermal paste reapplied by a technician and now it boots up at lower temperatures - unfortunately I have a new problem.

Upon observation, it seems that my computer was running a bit slower than usual even though temperatures were no longer in the mid 60s, now somewhere between 40 to 50c. However, upon running ThrottleStop to check the multiplier, I found out that it was stuck at 8x or roughly 800Mhz. No matter how low the temperatures were, it was stuck throttling ever since the thermal paste was reapplied.

Now in order to bypass this I have had to utilize ThrottleStop's BD PROCHOT disabler functionality to bypass the throttling - however, when I tried gaming for about 5 to 10 minutes, temperatures ran out of control to shutdown without the BD PROCHOT to control throttling.

So my question is, what could've happened to cause this stuck multiplier ever since I reapplied the thermal paste? No soft changes were done (modifying BIOS settings or so), only opening the motherboard, removing the old paste and reapplying the new one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Chapelle (Mar 17, 2009)

Scratch that, turns out it was the fan, it wasn't plugged and remained turned off. Fixed it now.

Unfortunately, the only benefit I've seen so far is that startup temperatures are better after turning on the laptop from shut down or hibernation (before it started up at 60c, now it starts up at 40 to 50c). Unfortunately, its idle temperature, after a bit, still remains to be 60c. Any suggestions?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Chapelle said:


> Scratch that, turns out it was the fan, it wasn't plugged and remained turned off. Fixed it now.
> 
> Unfortunately, the only benefit I've seen so far is that startup temperatures are better after turning on the laptop from shut down or hibernation (before it started up at 60c, now it starts up at 40 to 50c). Unfortunately, its idle temperature, after a bit, still remains to be 60c. Any suggestions?


What is the max temp reached while using the laptop now?

Idle temps don't appear to be a problem.


----------



## Chapelle (Mar 17, 2009)

Startup temps are much lower, but the idle is still around 60c. Isn't the normal idle temperature for mobile CPU's around 40 to 50c?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the max temp reached while using the laptop now?

Are you still getting the shutdown problems while gaming?

What power scheme is being used?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

do you have any pets, or smoke around the machine?


----------



## Chapelle (Mar 17, 2009)

@Dave Cummings: Nope, none.

@makinu1der2: Max temps still reach 80c to 88c or so when gaming. Also before, I could use CPU intensive software like the DesMume Nintendo DS Emulator without throttling, but now it throttles every few minutes or so.

What could've happened? Thermal paste replaced, dust removed, but still no improvement or going back to its original stability!


----------

